# Shedding?



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Hello,

Sissy was a year old in Feb.....in July the groomer shaved her ...she claimed that she had blown her coat and was so matted that there was no other way....she didn't ask me before she did it.....anyways ever since she was shaved she sheds hair like crazy....we have a green couch and it takes me an hour to clean all the hair off of it....she never shed like this prior to being shaved.........has anyone else had anything like this happen? Could it be some allergy or health issue? Smokey was a year old in January and I never find his har anywhere......they eat the same food and snacks.
Thanks
Judi


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Havanesex2 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Sissy was a year old in Feb.....in July the groomer shaved her ...she claimed that she had blown her coat and was so matted that there was no other way....she didn't ask me before she did it.....anyways ever since she was shaved she sheds hair like crazy....we have a green couch and it takes me an hour to clean all the hair off of it....she never shed like this prior to being shaved.........has anyone else had anything like this happen? Could it be some allergy or health issue? Smokey was a year old in January and I never find his har anywhere......they eat the same food and snacks.
> Thanks
> Judi


Some Havs tend to shed more than others... it doesn't seem to be clear why this is so. Most don't shed more than a human does. If Sissy is just over a year now, she was AWFULLY young to be blowing coat in July. I think there are two reasons that she may not have shed as much before that. First is that puppy coats don't shed much, if at all. Secondly, if she was matted, the mats were holding the hair on her, so that you weren't seeing it on the furniture.

Is her hair nice and thick and shiny, even though she's shedding? Does her skin look good? If so, I think she's fine and you just have a Hav who sheds more than most. If her hair is thin, broken, rough or dry, or if she scratches a lot, I think you need to have a vet look at her to see if there is an underlying cause for her shedding.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Havanesex2 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Sissy was a year old in Feb.....in July the groomer shaved her ...she claimed that she had blown her coat and was so matted that there was no other way....she didn't ask me before she did it.....anyways ever since she was shaved she sheds hair like crazy....we have a green couch and it takes me an hour to clean all the hair off of it....she never shed like this prior to being shaved.........has anyone else had anything like this happen? Could it be some allergy or health issue? Smokey was a year old in January and I never find his har anywhere......they eat the same food and snacks.
> Thanks
> Judi


 My pup Maddie started matting really bad at about 4mo. She was my first Havanese. Her breeder said she was shedding and told me to use a tool with a blade attached. The advice was not right. Zoey is 5mo and has nerver gotten a mat. And I really don't brush all that much. 
After practicality shaving most of Maddies back end and legs she has been mat free for almost 4mo. She does not shed like Sissy . I agree with Karen if her skin looks good and she is not itching she is probably fine. I think Maddie had either a seasonal allergy or mites the vet said her hair falicules were compromised and that is why she lost hair at such a young age. I had gotten to a point that I was going to take her to a dermatologist because of the itching I made the appointment and she stopped itching and has been fine since. Maddies skin was scaly and dry.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks...her skin looks ok to me...nice and pink....but her hair really does look bad...dry and brittle in some places and she is scratching like crazy.......so sounds like a trip to the vet is in order.....


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Havanesex2 said:


> Thanks...her skin looks ok to me...nice and pink....but her hair really does look bad...dry and brittle in some places and she is scratching like crazy.......so sounds like a trip to the vet is in order.....


Yeah, if she's itching like that, and her coat doesn't look good, I think a trip to the vet is definitely in order!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes I would go to the Vet in case it is an allergy. My girl has an allergy and at first I thought it was her coat after treatment it is thicker is growing faster, filled in and is not dull and greasy looking only a few days after a bath. Yogi blew his coat for over a four month period and then did the same only for two months just before turning two, now he is fine. Yogi has a very thick coatl.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

I have an appt Saturday morning so should find out soon...she had a really beautiful coat before she was shaved...I honestly did not think she was that matted..she had a few behind her ears and and one on her back leg and one on her tummy so I was really shocked that they shaved her....my search for a groomer continues lol


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Roscoe sheds A LOT. He has a very fine coat that grows fast and sheds like crazy. I have to vacuum at least twice per week to prevent my condo from looking like it's covered in a thin layer of snow (exaggeration but still...). Stella doesn't really shed at all (THANK GOD).

It's possible that Sissy's puppy coat is different from her adult coat, but I would have her checked for allergies, etc. to be sure.


----------



## HavaneseHannah (Mar 30, 2011)

My havanese does not shed. I read that havanese should not shed at all and if shedding do occur there is a problem


----------

